# Any advice for US job interviews?



## mattfrench (Aug 1, 2007)

Hi,

I'm writing an article about job interviews in the US for British expats.

I'd like to get in touch with a couple of expats in the States who could comment on how interview processes differ between the countries.

I don't need masses of info, but I'd appreciate any help soon as my deadline is next week.

Thanks,

Matt


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the expat forum! I hope you find lots of information here, and give us a mention in your articles.


----------



## Penguins_Pet_Pumpkin (Jul 16, 2007)

Welcome, Matt. I have a friend from Manchester who now lives in my old area, the Pacific Northwest. I've been meaning to try to introduce her to this forum, and your post is as good a time as any.


----------



## mattfrench (Aug 1, 2007)

*That'd be excellent!*

Hi Penguins_Pet_Pumpkin,

Sorry I'm just replying to your post, I only have access to the net at the office at the moment.

I'd love for your friend to help with this article if at all possible. My deadline is Thursday though, so could you let me know either way if it's ok?

I am also only a 'newbie' so don't have access to PM facility, would your friend be happy to post replies on the public forum?

Cheers for your help,

Matt


----------

